# R35 Splitter



## Gtr76 (Jun 7, 2019)

Looking for an R35 front splitter. What’s about?


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Nismo style carbon front lip with brake cooling ducts? If your car is DBA, i have one.


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Samopangy said:


> Nismo style carbon front lip with brake cooling ducts? If your car is DBA, i have one.


price sam?


----------

